# Worm ID Please



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Found this little guy on the glass. The frog which has its hand next to it then proceeded to eat it... Is it just a nematode? Are they harmful in any way?


----------



## Hopkins (Jun 3, 2007)

I saw one of those on my glass the other day. I forgot to ask about it, thanks for posting.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Does anyone have a clue as to what this is?


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

Looks like a soil nematode to me. Most that you see came in with plants or substrate and wont harm your frogs.

soil-inhabiting nematodes - Phylum Nematoda

"Soil is an excellent habitat for nematodes, and 100 cc of soil may contain several thousand of them. Because of their importance to agriculture, much more is known about plant-parasitic nematodes than about the other kinds of nematodes which are present in soil. Most kinds of soil nematodes do not parasitize plants, but are beneficial in the decomposition of organic matter. These nematodes are often referred to as free-living nematodes. Juvenile or other stages of animal and insect parasites may also be found in soil. Although some plant parasites may live within plant roots, most nematodes inhabit the thin film of moisture around soil particles. The rhizosphere soil around small plant roots and root hairs is a particularly rich habitat for many kinds of nematodes"

"Herbivores. These are the plant parasites, which are relatively well known. This group includes many members of the order Tylenchida, as well as a few genera in the orders Aphelenchida and Dorylaimida. The mouthpart is a needlelike stylet which is used to puncture cells during feeding. Ectoparasites remain in the soil and feed at the root surface. Endoparasites enter roots and can live and feed within the root.

Bacterivores. Many kinds of free-living nematodes feed only on bacteria, which are always extremely abundant in soil. In these nematodes, the "mouth", or stoma, is a hollow tube for ingestion of bacteria. This group includes many members of the order Rhabditida as well as several other orders which are encountered less often. These nematodes are beneficial in the decomposition of organic matter.

Fungivores. This group of nematodes feeds on fungi and uses a stylet to puncture fungal hyphae. Many members of the order Aphelenchida are in this group. Like the bacterivores, fungivores are very important in decomposition.

Predators. These nematodes feed on other soil nematodes and on other animals of comparable size. They feed indiscriminately on both plant parasitic and free-living nematodes. One order of nematodes, the Mononchida, is exclusively predacious, although a few predators are also found in the Dorylaimida and some other orders. Compared to the other groups of nematodes, predators are not common, but some of them can be found in most soils.

Omnivores. The food habits of most nematodes in soil are relatively specific. For example, bacterivores feed only on bacteria and never on plant roots, and the opposite is true for plant parasites. A few kinds of nematodes may feed on more than one type of food material, and therefore are considered omnivores. For example, some nematodes may ingest fungal spores as well as bacteria. Some members of the order Dorylaimida may feed on fungi, algae, and other animals.

Unknown. Since free-living nematodes have not been studied very much, the food habits of some of them are unknown. The microscopic size of these animals presents additional difficulties. For example, it can be very difficult to distinguish whether a nematode is feeding on dead cells from a plant root or on fungi growing on the cell surface. Sometimes a nematode showing this feeding behavior may be classified simply as a root or plant associate."

BLM NSTC Soil Biological Communities - Nematodes

"Nematodes can't move through the soil unless a film of moisture surrounds the soil particles." <-explains why it was on the glass in your picture

"Among the thousands of species that have been identified, many are considered beneficial because they boost the nutritional status of the soil. Nematodes feed on decaying plant material, along with organisms that assist in the decomposition of organic matter (bacteria and fungi). This helps disperse both the organic matter and the decomposers in the soil. Increased organic matter concentration and decomposition boost nitrogen and phosphorus levels.

Because some nematodes prey on other animals, they can be useful for control of pest insects. Nematodes are also being investigated for their potential as biological controls for noxious weeds.

Nematodes aren't all good guys. Some damage the roots of domestic crops, costing U.S. farmers an estimated $8 billion a year. Nematode infestations can be identified by yellowing, stunted plants that grow in sparse stands. Research is underway to develop plants that can resist nematode predation."


----------



## yumpster (May 22, 2009)

grindal worm

Nothing but a little bit of free frog food.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Alright, glad there is nothing be worried about. Thanks!


----------

